# all about other



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

well i feel that i have been discriminated agiasnt ,, one ,, alot put out falls displays ,, be it corn stalks and pumpkins ,, then u have haloween ,, they have big round hay bales looking like spiders and such ,, then comes turkey day ,, they do the same ,,put round hay bails in the shape of turkeys ,, then u have christmas ,, all decorate up the houses ,, but what i want to know is what about summer ,, yea ,, most decorate for the 4th of July ,, but i never see any palm trees or such out during summer ,, heck if i see a person out during summer it is a once in a life time thing ,, why do we not celebrate summer as we do fall and winter ,, summer deservse a chance also ,, or do u all feel that summer is not the time for u to be out and rving ,, JMO ,, but IMO ,, summer is the best time to be out ,, u don;t have to deal with frost ,, snow ,, and the best part is ,, no a/c ,, nothing better then a 80 degree night with the windows open ,, nice and pleasent ,, well to me ,, i know others will not agree ,, but as i said JMO ,, i hate any time after ,, september ,, and really hate dec and the rest up till may :stupid:
Ok i will shut up now ,, before i get flamed by others on here ,, but what do i care ,, they do there thing and i do mine ,, i have money to burn


----------



## C Nash (Sep 27, 2012)

Rod dont burn the money!!!  Send it this way LOL.  ALL year is the best camping to us.  like the AC in summer and heat in winter.   As the bones age they need both.  As you get older any time you wake is a blessing.  No matter what time of year.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 27, 2012)

I like Nash like all year camping, but we never get out after Oct. the wife does not like camping in the winter, to cold for her. We do go to the condo in Panama City Fl. during the winter months. It not ours it our daughter father-n- law so we can use it anytime. Nice being on good terms with in laws. BTW HE WILL BE BROKE  IN 2 YEARS FROM HIS WINNING


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

well if u are refuring to me ,, i will not be broke in 2 yrs ,, i have other income coming in ,, and i have already put down 100k on the new mh ,, and upon delivery will have to shell out another 197k ,, but no biggy ,, this will be the last MH we buy ,, and we are gonna use it ,, we have already planned out FL in the winter ,, then on out west ,, we want to explore the old gold mining towns and ghost towns ,, and then also alaska ,, when it is good to go up there ,, and also ,, alot of the Mexican area ,, there is alot to see there ,, we have also planned to take the coastal hiway ,, from Cali, all the way up to washington ,, then over ,, and come down the other side ,, then home ,, then decide where after that ,, plus ,, my wife has never been to Mardi Gras ,, (i have) but she wants to also do that ,, and also the cinco demio thingy they have in Cali ,, big party ,, but after that who knows ,, i guess we will just decide when and where to go at the spare of the moment ,, and then go ,, i have always wanted to do this ,, although i did a little with my parents ,, but only a 3 month trip ,, but now i have the means to do it ,, and i am gonna do it :applause:


----------



## akjimny (Sep 29, 2012)

Congratulations Rod.  Be sure and look me up when you get up here.  Not too much of your kind of hot weather fun up here, tho.  I guess you could get a dry suit and go wind surfing or surf the bore tide up Turnagain Inlet.  But it would be nice to see you again, so stop on by.


----------

